# Reoccuring fans at wrestling shows



## dele

Simple topic. Discuss and name examples of fans that you always see at shows/PPVs that you know you've seen before. For example:

*ECW Hat Guy*:
Always front and center at nearly every original ECW show. 










*Kato*:
Can't find a picture of him, but he was the mustacioed guy who stood next to Hat Guy.

*Vladimir*:
Odds are you've seen this guy. He's front row at nearly every big WWE show in the 90's.










*Faith No More Guy*:
Odds are you've seen this guy at a lot of shows as well. Rather distinguishable because of his long hair and goatee










*WWE sign guy*:
Queer.










Who else do you notice?


----------



## The REAL MP

Bahahaha the Sign Guy deal nearly made me lose my shit. On the other end of the spectrum, Hat Guy is the fucking man. And you don't just see him at ECW shows, he was at nearly all of the Philly WWF and WCW PPVs throughout the 90's, right next to Sunglasses Guy (or whatever his name is). WrestleMania XV is the easiest example.

Also GLF, who falls under the same category as Sign Guy. If not worse.


----------



## KaijuFan

Back when ROH did shows in Boston there'd be this old lady decked out in KISS attire with two KISS teddy bears. I think Rhett Titus freaked out when he saw her one time.


----------



## The REAL MP

Lately I've been seeing this clown (literally, a guy dressed up like a clown) in the front row of nearly every WWE show. 

And also (at WWE shows, usually closer to the entrance ramp) a guy in an orange polo shirt and a backwards Red Sox cap, usually near Tie Dye Guy (there's another one). He hugged Cena when Cena was "fired" at Survivor Series.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Am I right in thinking that at Wrestlepalooza '98 there were two people dressed up as different versions of Hat Guy?

_EDIT:_ Yes I am. You can spot them towards the end of this vid (probably not the clearest shot of them but a pretty cool vid anyway).






I swear I've seen Ares in the crowd on quite a few ROH DVDs too.


----------



## TelkEvolon

In TNA like 2004-2006 there is the black dude with the white towel over his head in the front row.

Then in TNA 2009 there is a guy with Kanye West sunglasses in the front row.


----------



## Dash Rendar

There was a guy who always wore a bright pink, bright orange, or bright lime green windbreaker/hoodie/whatever, with a bald head and slightly tanned. He was around a lot in the early 90s, kinda drifted away at the beginning of the attitude era, and then the last time I saw him was at No Mercy 99. Haven't spotted the guy since.


----------



## Certified G

dele said:


> *Vladimir*:
> Odds are you've seen this guy. He's front row at nearly every big WWE show in the 90's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Faith No More Guy*:
> Odds are you've seen this guy at a lot of shows as well. Rather distinguishable because of his long hair and goatee


I was thinking about making this exact thread lol.

Vladimir, I've recently seen him at Wrestlemania 9, Wrestlemania 12, ECW One Night Stand 2005, Hardcore Homecoming 2005.

Faith No More Guy, I've seen him at ECW ONS 2005 (and maybe 2006 but I'm not sure, same with Vlad), Hardcore Homecoming 2005 iirc and old ECW shows including Barely Legal ECW's first PPV.

Of course everyone knows Sign Guy with his red head, he's always at WM, and I saw him at the Royal Rumble in Boston this year.


----------



## dele

The REAL MP said:


> Bahahaha the Sign Guy deal nearly made me lose my shit. On the other end of the spectrum, Hat Guy is the fucking man. And you don't just see him at ECW shows, he was at nearly all of the Philly WWF and WCW PPVs throughout the 90's, right next to Sunglasses Guy (or whatever his name is).


Sunglasses guy is Kato iirc. If you watch Survivor Series 96 (the one with Hart v Austin) you'll spot Faith No More guy in the crowd.


----------



## lewieG

Dash Rendar said:


> There was a guy who always wore a bright pink, bright orange, or bright lime green windbreaker/hoodie/whatever, with a bald head and slightly tanned. He was around a lot in the early 90s, kinda drifted away at the beginning of the attitude era, and then the last time I saw him was at No Mercy 99. Haven't spotted the guy since.


Yeah, there was him and a woman (I assume his partner) who also wore a bright top. They were at WrestleMania 23 in the front row opposite the hard camera. They were pretty stoked about Undertaker winning the World Title, and were shown behind Vince at the end of the Battle of the Billionaires match.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES

I've seen WWE sign guy heaps of times. Always at the front row.


----------



## RingoPlaysDrums

lewieG said:


> Yeah, there was him and a woman (I assume his partner) who also wore a bright top. They were at WrestleMania 23 in the front row opposite the hard camera. They were pretty stoked about Undertaker winning the World Title, and were shown behind Vince at the end of the Battle of the Billionaires match.


Yeah, I've seen that couple plenty of times in recent years.

There's also a tall blonde guy who has been in the exact same seat for the past 3 Wrestlemanias. Front row towards the right of the screen.

As for Sign Guy, I've always known him as RedCap. WWE.com even ran a feature on him a couple of years ago. He lost his wife to cancer I believe and decided he'd just follow WWE around the country everywhere. Sad


----------



## METALLICA_RULES

That's pretty sad.


----------



## Corey

Green Lantern fan who I've seen at dozens of indy shows. ROH, ECW, Chikara, etc. Not a real dvd btw.










Also, there's this guy I constantly see in WWE/F and ECW crowds. He's a blonde haired guy who always wears a cut off tie dye shirt and maybe a white headband. Can't find a picture.


----------



## Derek

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Also, there's this guy I constantly see in WWE/F and ECW crowds. He's a blonde haired guy who always wears a cut off tie dye shirt and maybe a white headband. Can't find a picture.


That is Tye Dye Guy. He and Sign Guy need to go play in some traffic. Can't stand either of those guys.


----------



## ECW fan

dele said:


> *ECW Hat Guy*:
> Always front and center at nearly every original ECW show.


Just a correction, hat guy was not at nearly every ECW show, just the Philly shows.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Don't Forget about the ECW arena Pimp/Kane/Hurricane/Tall black man i've seen at a few CZW and Chikara shows.


----------



## MDizzle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOA8Ze6vPO4 There's a pretty cool video of Vlad the Super Fan...

But yeah, Sign Guy is a douche, can't stand that guy.

Another guy I can think of was at TNA a few years back was the black guy in the 2nd level and would always wave those two freaking towels above his head practically non-stop and got rather annoying.


----------



## Burkarl

I may be uninformed, but what do people have against Sign Guy?


----------



## FITZ

dele said:


> Sunglasses guy is Kato iirc. If you watch Survivor Series 96 (the one with Hart v Austin) you'll spot Faith No More guy in the crowd.


I love spotting some of the ECW guys in WWE crowds. The only thing worth while about King of the Ring 1995 was seeing how angry all the ECW faithful were around ringside.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Green Lantern fan who I've seen at dozens of indy shows. ROH, ECW, Chikara, etc. Not a real dvd btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there's this guy I constantly see in WWE/F and ECW crowds. He's a blonde haired guy who always wears a cut off tie dye shirt and maybe a white headband. Can't find a picture.


:lmao I've never seen that before, it's amazing.


----------



## dele

ECW fan said:


> Just a correction, hat guy was not at nearly every ECW show, just the Philly shows.


Yeah, that's right.



Burkarl said:


> I may be uninformed, but what do people have against Sign Guy?


He's just annoying as hell.


----------



## 777

Surprised no-ones mentioned the Hogan mark. He was in the front row (decked in Hogan gear) at both WWF and WCW shows for a better part of the 90's.


----------



## AKM-95

TelkEvolon said:


> In TNA like 2004-2006 there is the black dude with the white towel over his head in the front row.
> 
> Then in TNA 2009 there is a guy with Kanye West sunglasses in the front row.


Towel guy needs to come back lol he always seemed to be hyped...Yeah the Kanye fan and New York sports team guy are still there all the time. But more recently the three bad chicks,who sit up-front at all the impact tapeings come to mind.


----------



## jawbreaker

> "Green Lantern Fan is happy Joe won."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Green Lantern Fan panics when he realizes he forgot to stop his watch and note the exact time of the match."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Green Lantern Fan has stopped his watch, made a note of the time, and all is right with the world."


Best part about this is this is exactly how it comes across on DVD as well.


----------



## The REAL MP

GLF has a buddy at all the Chikara shows who wears Hallowicked gear, and the mask whenever 'Wicked actually wrestles. They also both have lady friends with them at all the shows.

Also, there's a family of three that's been front row at all the WWE PPVs (and some TV tapings) for the last several years. It's a skinny bald man with glasses (looks like a doctor), a woman who looks kind of hot from afar until you get up close and something is screwed up with her face, and then their nerdy-looking son who also has glasses and will clearly need therapy in a few years.


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon

It was funny I was at final battle this past year did the whole after party thing with everyone. I leave and take the train home, and when I'm in penn station I see that green lantern fan was passed out with his group of friends sitting on the floor I guess waiting for their train. Then when I'm looking at him he just pukes all over the floor in penn station. I take my phone out and texted my friend from that night and am like "oh apparently green lantern fan can't hold his liquor he just puked all over penn station"


----------



## KaijuFan

Can't forget about "Pork" sign guy, usually was always around the seats next to the ramp at WCW and WWF shows.


----------



## hgr423

I saw green lantern fan at a roh show a while back. I think it was in New Jersey. Although everyone knew who he was, nobody else in attendance liked him at all. I don't know why he would go back. He took a chance of getting beat up.


----------



## Mhirn3

There's this chick, she calls herself Nikki Heyman.....has been at pretty much every Michigan/Ohio show I've ever been to:


----------



## Boom Baby

Hat guy's friend is almost always there with him on every ECW show.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

AbismoNegro777 said:


> Surprised no-ones mentioned the Hogan mark. He was in the front row (decked in Hogan gear) at both WWF and WCW shows for a better part of the 90's.



I am 100% not joking in saying that (if im thinking of who i think you are) Hogan mark was my Ice Cream Man. Legit he had pictures all over his truck of him with Hogan/Flair/Guererro etc. Yea i would always spot him at old WWF shows from the nineties and like BFG 2006 and shit. He was actually a stand up comedian and last i heard i believe he had come down with throat cancer. But yea hogan was my ice cream man from the age of 3 to like 18.


----------



## dele

There is, of course, the We Hate Cena Guy

http://www.break.com/usercontent/2009/6/john-cena-with-the-we-hate-cena-guy-765037


----------



## lewieG

I love watching We Hate Cena guy. Also, there's a young guy with an almost bald head, who always wears a basketball singlet to shows, and always marks really hard. I've seen him at the last few WrestleManias, especially during the HBK vs Taker matches where he's clearly shown marking out like crazy.


----------



## grimeycarolina

lewieG said:


> I love watching We Hate Cena guy. Also, there's a young guy with an almost bald head, who always wears a *basketball singlet *to shows, and always marks really hard. I've seen him at the last few WrestleManias, especially during the HBK vs Taker matches where he's clearly shown marking out like crazy.


whats a basketball singlet.
but i know who were talking about, he's been at the last couple of wrestlemanias in the front row (lucky bitch). he's the one in the cav's jersey, i think he was rock'n a hawks jersey until the hhh/taker match.


----------



## KingKicks

The REAL MP said:


> Lately I've been seeing this clown (literally, a guy dressed up like a clown) in the front row of nearly every WWE show.


Saw him a couple times while in Atlanta. He actually dressed like a clown to Axxess as well.



lewieG said:


> Also, there's a young guy with an almost bald head, who always wears a basketball singlet to shows, and always marks really hard. I've seen him at the last few WrestleManias, especially during the HBK vs Taker matches where he's clearly shown marking out like crazy.


Yeah that guy has been in the same spot at the last few Wrestlemania's. Always throws on a Morrison style coat and glasses when Morrison is competing.


----------



## Certified G

Benjo™ said:


> Saw him a couple times while in Atlanta. He actually dressed like a clown to Axxess as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that guy has been in the same spot at the last few Wrestlemania's. Always throws on a Morrison style coat and glasses when Morrison is competing.


Yeah, at WM26 he also did Morrison's pose in the tag team match. He's also a huge Cena mark, he stood on his chair yelling to the crowd during Cena vs Batista. He also caught Cena's orange shirt during WM26 and he gave it to his girlfriend (well.. the girl next to him so I'd assume his girlfriend).


----------



## BkB Hulk

The guy who wears the bright pink shirt is most noticeable in the last decade or so, just because he's always at ringside on the opposite side to the hard camera, and whenever you look at the crowd, you first thing you see is the shirt. Although I'm fairly sure he follows WWE around, I also think I've seen him in the crowd at a few ROH shows.

There was also someone Edge hugged and thanked at ringside on the opposite side to his mother on the SmackDown! after he announced his retirement, who I assume is someone that follows them around and is a big fan. I mean, if they were friends from outside wrestling, I assume he would have sat with Edge's mum. I have no idea who it actually was though.

Seems kind of weird that these guys follow wrestling so closely. It would have to cost a shitload.


----------



## LariatSavage

Yeah that clown guy has a twitter.. Frankclownwwe or some crap. 

This thread is awesome though!


----------



## MDizzle

Whomever mentioned that douchebag in the basketball (jersey) singlet ... I absolutely can not stand that guy. He tries too hard to be funny and really got on my nerves at Wrestlemania 26 standing practically the whole show then Wrestlemania 27 more of the same in the same spot. UUUUGH!


----------



## Von Doom

Just spotted Faith No More Guy at the Royal Rumble 2000, to the right of the entrance ramp


----------



## lielie

I spotted Hat guy on some early ROH shows(murphy Rec) but in the back row.:sad:

I spotted 3 mask fans on indie shows(DGUSA,Chikara,Evolve) a lot. One wearing a Jushin Liger mask,another a Ultimo Guerrero and the other with a strange red mask (not familiar with that luchador)


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

The REAL MP said:


> Lately I've been seeing this clown (literally, a guy dressed up like a clown) in the front row of nearly every WWE show.


I remember that clown, wasn't he at the royal rumble


----------



## The REAL MP

wrestlingistkrieg said:


> I remember that clown, wasn't he at the royal rumble


He's been at everything lately. He was at the 3/14 St. Louis Raw I went to, the Brian Christopher one.


----------



## SHIRLEY

lielie said:


> I spotted Hat guy on some early ROH shows(murphy Rec) but in the back row.:sad:
> 
> I spotted 3 mask fans on indie shows(DGUSA,Chikara,Evolve) a lot. One wearing a Jushin Liger mask,another a Ultimo Guerrero and the other with a strange red mask (not familiar with that luchador)


Isn't it that crab dude who died? Dunno why I'm blanking on his name.


----------



## jawbreaker

Gran Naniwa?


----------



## lielie

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Isn't it that crab dude who died? Dunno why I'm blanking on his name.


Yea it was a Gran Naniwa mask. I don't watch much Michinoku pro. I heard it was really good when it started.


----------



## Mhirn3

BkB Hulk said:


> The guy who wears the bright pink shirt is most noticeable in the last decade or so, just because he's always at ringside on the opposite side to the hard camera, and whenever you look at the crowd, you first thing you see is the shirt. Although I'm fairly sure he follows WWE around, I also think I've seen him in the crowd at a few ROH shows.


And his wife next to him with the bright yellow on? They actually own a gym in Columbus that the wwe guys train at so they hook him up with tix wherever he wants to go.


----------



## BkB Hulk

That's indeed the one. It explains why we see him and his wife so frequently too.


----------



## Rah

Personal nickname for the guy is "Knobby" or "Wally", seeing I would always spend my time looking out for him during TNA weeklies. He was in every weekly and PPV I watched in 2010 and coincidentally stopped appearing after I started putting his pic in my sig and calling him a 'tard (late October).









Black shirt dead centre.


----------



## The Gargano

theres this guy that i see on tons of roh shows, always sits front row, bald guy, tattoos, i just notice him a lot, i dont know if anyone else noticed it before


----------

